# Sigma Alarm fault



## fendriver (Aug 19, 2010)

My Burstner 727I has a factory fitted Sigma Alarm.
On a weekend away in Bristol I could not set the alarm. I tried lots of complicated solutions including looking at the manual. 
On returning home and having looked on the internet the solution was the *bonnet catch.*
The bonnet was closed but the alarm button was not pressed in. The Burstner bonnet catch is pretty frail I think this may be a common fault.
Maybe this will be of use.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Useful info. :wink: 

Doesn't the Sigma ignore any open circuits and just carry on to protect the rest of the system?

Our Strikeback does this (which could be very useful) and I assumed the Sigma would be similar.

For example, if a door is not properly closed the alarm gives an audible warning signal so you can find the "fault" and correct it, but if (for any reason) the "fault" cannot be corrected it will still continue to arm and protect all other parts of the circuit.

Just curious, in case anyone else has a similar problem. :wink: 

Dave


----------



## fendriver (Aug 19, 2010)

I only allowed the alarm to sound 3 times on site in case I got black looks.
When I got home it would continue to sound (over 10 times).
I believe you can manually switch off open circiuts with the key fob but it does'nt seem to do it automatically.

Stuart


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Had the same problem. The replacement part is not expensive and requires one phillips screw but do not waste time buying from Maplins, their part does not do the job. Need to order from a Sigma agent; I think the proximity to water may be a contributing factor.
I just found it embarasing to lock the van, walk just fifteen seconds and have to run back to switch off the alarm which first failed while we were in Lidle near Torrevieja and did not hear it in the shop..  
Alan


----------

